# bird lice



## salladam (Jan 14, 2009)

tonite i notice that jake has lice, i will be going to the pet shop in the morning to find something to get rid of them, i just have no idea where they would have came from the cage is clean all the time the water is changed daily aswell as his food, we have alot of native birds but they are outside and jake is always inside. i fee terrible i dont think he has had them for long but i have seen enough on him and he is scratching all the time i am spewing that the shops are shut. is there something that i can do to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would take him to the vet. There are different external parasites that birds can get and it would be best to know which type Jake has so he can be treated most effectively.  A pet shop won't be able to tell you this, and will also not be able to provide you with an appropriate treatment. I've only ever seen sprays at pet shops, but an injection or topical treatment of ivermectin is by far the safest and most effective means of getting rid of external parasites.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree with Bea

Most of those Over The Counter Sprays cause more harm then good
and Please don't ever buy one of those Mite & Lice cage protectors that hang in the cage - Those have been known to kill birds - because it lets off fumes that are toxic (since it is a pesticide to start with)


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

What do you mean by lice? As in mites? Have you seen them? Mites are hard to see- except red mites which only come out at night. Please take him to a vet if there are any parasites you're worried about. Those over the counter sprays and "cage protectors" kill birds!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Feather lice are really pretty large! Big enough to see with the naked eye.


----------



## salladam (Jan 14, 2009)

yes they look like human lice i have found where they are coming from jake sits under and old air conditioner and we have realised that some birds have been nesting in there.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Ah...ok. I don't know why I thought of mites. I guess because they're more common. Just take them in to the vet and clean the area throughly.


----------

